

Ask HN: How to improve self-esteem? - ssn


======
horfthorft
The outside: Failure and/or success is not the end. The inside: Accept the ups
and downs and learn from them. The border: Push the comfort zone further by
small steps, every day. The glue: Forgive and forget yourself, support and
sustain the others.

